#ubuntu-pk 2011-10-02
<adeee_> hi
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-26
<Speakzz> SpacyTime :P
<SpacyTime> Oh hey Speakzz o.o
<Speakzz> how r u
<SpacyTime> Speakzz: ah, I'm good, yourself?
<SpacyTime> sorry for delayed reply
<`[R]> hi speakz and hi SpacyTime
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos-> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos-
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 270. dzień roku: „Kobieta jest jak twój cień. Podążasz za nią, ona ucieka, uciekasz od niej, idzie za tobą. (Talmud)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 270. dzień roku: ?Kobieta jest jak twój cień. Podążasz za nią, ona ucieka, uciekasz od niej, idzie za tobą. (Talmud)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 270. day of the year: ?A woman is like your shadow. You follow her she runs away, I run away from it follows you. (Talmud)?
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 271. dzień roku: „Błądzić jest rzeczą ludzką; wszystko pogmatwać - potrafi tylko komputer. (anonimowe)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 271. dzień roku: ?Błądzić jest rzeczą ludzką; wszystko pogmatwać - potrafi tylko komputer. (anonimowe)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 271. day of the year: ?To err is human; to confuse the issue - only the computer. (anonymous)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-27
<mustu> hey Researcher
<mustu> hey Everyone
<Guest1952> hi mustu
<Guest1952> wb
<Guest1952> :)
<Guest1952> hi pavlushka
<Guest1952> hi dan-
<Guest1952> hi barlas_
<Guest1952> hi tacod
<Guest1952> hi Zuu
<barlas_> Hi Guest1952
<tacod> hello Guest1952
<barlas_> Why do I have a tail?
<Guest1952> hi peeps
<tacod> barlas: is it a front or back tail?
<Guest1952> :D
<tacod> /jk
<Guest1952> hi tacod
<Guest1952> glad to hear you all
<Guest1952> :P
<dan-> yo
<dan-> hi guest
<Guest1952> hi dan-
<Guest1952> welcome dude
<Guest1952> :p
<Guest1952> everyone is here
<barlas> Who are you Guest1952?
<Guest1952> hi Potatoes
<Guest1952> i am RizKhan from cnn
<lubmil> dzień
<Guest1952> dzien cezc
<Guest1952> barlas do u know me ?
<lubmil> :)
<Guest1952> hi lubmil
<Guest1952> how are you lubmil
<barlas> I thought I did, but you have changed
<Guest1952> oh cool
<Guest1952> tacod how is your sleep now days
<Guest1952> :p
<mustu> hi Guest1952
<lubmil> away
<Guest1952> hi mustu welcome to the board...
<Guest1952> how are you and whats up
<tacod> Guest1952: well, it's almost two in the morning, so not that great apparently.
<Guest1952> tacod but i can see the improvement ... :)
<Guest1952> you must read some stories before you sleep
<barlas> Guest1952: So, where have you been?
<Guest1952> barlas : can you give a copy of LITTLE RED RIDING HOOD to tacod ?\
<Guest1952> barlas i am always around where i could go ... just went for sister marriage .. and now i am back
 * barlas gives a copy of LITTLE RED RIDING HOOD to tacod
<Guest1952> tacod read it.
<Guest1952> :D
<Guest1952> you will have a better sleep tonight.
<tacod> Guest1952: I'm working on a game though, so no sleep for me tonight
<Guest1952> ahhh this is bad :/
<Guest1952> sleep is must
<Guest1952> :)
<tacod> I'll sleep when I can't keep my eyes open any longer
<Guest1952> lol
<Guest1952> tacod it could effect your brain you know
<Guest1952> and you might have STML
<tacod> Guest1952: my brain is already fucked.
<Guest1952> barlas : you know STML
<Guest1952> oh my dear tacod please be good at your health
<tacod> Guest1952: sorry to disappoint.
<Guest1952> its alright
<Guest1952> :)
<Guest1952> someday everything will be fine
<Guest1952> between take the STML seriously
<Guest1952> STML = SHORT TERM MEMORY LOSS
<barlas> Guest1952: Who is STML?
<Guest1952> it is a disease which is getting common in IT people
<Guest1952> or people who forced their eyes and head to stay at computer screens
<barlas> What is?
<Guest1952> STML = SHORT TERM MEMORY LOSS
<barlas> What  about it?
<barlas> :D
<Guest1952> well it is self explained
<Guest1952> you will start forgetting things
<Guest1952> like you are holding pen in your hand and you fuck the whole room in search
<barlas> Will I also forget that I have forgotten it?
<barlas> Or will it be just gone?
<Guest1952> yes ofcourse
<Guest1952> you will forget what you have forgotten permanently
<Guest1952> :p
<tacod> Guest1952: don't worry, I'm very familiar with STML as a result of sleep deprivation.
<tacod> but I need to do things while I'm motivated because it's very rare.
 * lub` listens to: The Sweet - Funny Funny
<lubmil> !dk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-28
<lubmil> dzień
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-29
<Researcher-> hello
<Researcher-> :)
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi Researcher-
<Whyte> hi all :-)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 274. dzień roku: „Nie sposób naprawdę cieszyć się leniuchowaniem jeżeli nie ma się mnóstwo zaległej pracy. (Jerome)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 274. dzień roku: ?Nie sposób naprawdę cieszyć się leniuchowaniem jeżeli nie ma się mnóstwo zaległej pracy. (Jerome)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 274. day of the year: ?Not a way to really enjoy leniuchowaniem if not a lot of unpaid work. (Jerome)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en leniuch
<ChanSeba> bummer
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en leniuchować
<ChanSeba> laze
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en leniuchowaniem
<ChanSeba> leniuchowaniem
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-30
<lubmil> dzień
<barlas> Hey
<barlas> Morning
<lubmil> barlas: :)
<barlas> lubmil: :)
<barlas> lubmil: What's leniuchowaniem? Can you explain?
<barlas> .tr :en :pl What's leniuchowaniem? Can you explain?
<ChanSeba> Co leniuchowaniem? Czy możesz wyjaśnić?
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 274. dzień roku: „Nie sposób naprawdę cieszyć się leniuchowaniem jeżeli nie ma się mnóstwo zaległej pracy. (Jerome)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en leniuchowaniem to czasownik od słowa leniwy
<ChanSeba> leniuchowaniem is a verb from the word lazy
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en albo od słowa leń
<ChanSeba> or the word lazy
<lubmil> ah
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en leniwy
<ChanSeba> lazy
<lubmil> ChiefJustice: tłumacz co to znaczy leniuchowaniem
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en lenistwo
<ChanSeba> laziness
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en leniwiec
<ChanSeba> sloth
<barlas> .tr :en :pl Okay, understood. Thanks.
<ChanSeba> Ok, rozumiem. Dziękuję.
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en leniuch
<ChanSeba> bummer
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how to check if a service is enabled for auto-start on next bootup on 14.04 LTS ? say .. for e.g.. apache
<Haris> got it done
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-01
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 275. dzień roku: „Ja i kolor to jedno. Jestem malarzem. (Klee)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 275. dzień roku: ?Ja i kolor to jedno. Jestem malarzem. (Klee)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 275. day of the year: ?I and color are one. I'm an artist. (Kli)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en malarz
<ChanSeba> artist
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 02 Oct 2016 00:02:16 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> already on Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-10-02
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  dzein
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: dobry
<RajRajRaj> dobry
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en dzień dobry
<ChanSeba> good day
<RajRajRaj> cool
<RajRajRaj> dzien dobry
 * lubmil slucha: Enej - Dobryj Dien
<lubmil> .yt Enej - Dobryj Dien
<ChanSeba> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzESVo4WJcM | Enej - Radio Hello. Dobry Den - YouTube
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 276. dzień roku: „Tragedia: zakochać się w twarzy, a ożenić się z całą dziewczyną. (Tuwim)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 276. dzień roku: ?Tragedia: zakochać się w twarzy, a ożenić się z całą dziewczyną. (Tuwim)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 276. day of the year: ?Tragedy: falling in love with a face and marry the whole girl. (Tuwim)?
<pavlushka> Hello everyone :)
